# These girls are going to drive me BONKERS



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

For a week and a half now Sweet Pea, Flicka, Misty and Mia have been in heat! 

I am curious, if you can follow me on this, if anyone has delt with such senerios before.

I have 6 does. all but 1 were first freshioners last year. This year Sweet Pea is a first freshioner and is new to me. She is 20 1/2 months old. 

Sweet Pea had a discharge and was mounting and blubbing on the following days: November 9th, 14th & 18th. 
On the 9th Mia, Flicka and Misty were also in heat. On the 14th the same does were in heat (5 days later, all making noises, flagging, blubbing and mouting one another :roll: ) but add in Aspen. Now here on the 18th everyone mention is in heat but now add in Destiny. Each time I am SURE they were in heat no doubt about it.

Each date I mentioned a new doe came into heat. Could this be why they are all staying in heat? which is their true heat? :hair:

I have the buck comming to breed Destiny and Sweet Pea the 1st or 2nd of December he will stay of course but It would be nice for him to come when they should be in heat so that he can only stay for 3-4 weeks to make sure they settled.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't know if this applies, but if you have a few women that are always around each other, they will get on the same cycle. In high school mine was regulated with pills, so 2 of my friends and their moms and sisters all ended up on my cycle. It happened this past year at work as well. Noone else was on pills, so they all ended up changing to my schedule. They may all be trying to figure out whose cycle to get on!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw something on TV about it too..... something with Pheramones (sp?)... it was on TLC.. And YES I have delt with it with the does! It stinks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well that does make sense.

it is just that they did this back in September and then got on more regular schedule for October and now back to it for November. Oh well, as long as they get bred I can't complain.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It is definately wierd how nature works, I would say that your girls are trying to figure out the "dominant" cycle, and I would still plan on bringing the buck on the 1st....he may "regulate" their cycle too. Is it just Sweet Pea and Destiny you plan to breed or are you using a different buck with Misty, Mia, Flicka and Aspen? I do think that they should settle with him in the 3 weeks you plan on him staying because if they go into heat in another 15 to 20 days he would have bred them then and in the case of the 5 day heat you would still have him to cover them then also. BTW...most goats cycle every 18 to 23 days....Binky was my first to cycle at 16 days. All others are within a week of each other....Boots and Tilly are regular at 21 and 22 days. Happy Kidding!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yah I know they can go much earlier then the 18 days or later then 21 days. Sweet Pea is like 22 days and Mia is like 17 days-20 days - she fluctuates.

I am planning on breeding Aspen and Misty to Mason (Destiny's buck kid from this spring) in January.

Mia and Flicka will be bred in May or June for Fall kids. 


That is the goal anyway. But I don't have the best set up so I did have a fence breeding this past year - that may happen again


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't you hate it when those boys just can't wait until YOU want them to?! Thats what happened here 2x ! It wasn't even a fence...one of my impatient girls opened the gate latch on Chiefs stall, Mason is chamoise right? I know I've seen him just not sure of his" color name" 

Good luck keeping your other girls chaste for a future "planned" breeding...I hope it all works out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes Mason is chamois with belly band and blue eyes. 

Son of Banshee and Destiny. Banshee is Bandit's full brother. I will be using Bandit on Sweet Pea because he throws more color and smaller kids.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait to see your babies next year...sending you lots of luck for some blue eyed babies with lots of color, which I suspect you will get some very colorful kids from Sweet Pea.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks, I am just not sure I can wait 5+ months to find out!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I doubt seriously that your babies would lack beauty, but maybe they can top it off with blue-eyes!  I can't wait for more babies! I know the wait is going to kill you!


----------

